# We Have Shrimps! ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2015)

The boat came in last night, one of large, one of extra large/jumbos. The void at the top was ice.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 21, 2015






Large........













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 21, 2015






Extra Large (I hate to call 'em jumbo).













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 21, 2015






Now to get 'em cleaned an put up....... Back later!

BTW.... when did Igloo change from 48 qt to 50 qt. standards?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear sweet Lord that's a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 21, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Dear sweet Lord that's a beautiful sight!!!


Agreed ...


----------



## tropics (Jul 21, 2015)

Wish I could get a hold of some of them.

Richie


----------



## mummel (Jul 21, 2015)

Amazing.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Dear sweet Lord that's a beautiful sight!!!


Whites are just so superior in my opinion.


jcollins said:


> Agreed ...


I actually let myself run out this year, first time ever I remember. I used to get MUCH bigger ice chests and put up, but I seem to not have as much room any more. I freezer is full of butts, briskets,turkeys and hams...... Its Ok, but last week having to use store bought frozen salad shrimps made me cry.

Got one done, about to start the second. I'll think on what to do with some fresh shrimps while getting the rest in the freezer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucky duck.

Nice haul.

Do you freeze them cooked?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2015)

tropics said:


> Wish I could get a hold of some of them.
> 
> Richie





mummel said:


> Amazing.


But would you endure the humidity and mosquitos for that opportunity? LOL


----------



## foamheart (Jul 21, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Lucky duck.
> 
> Nice haul.
> 
> Do you freeze them cooked?


I de-head them and then freeze them covered with water.


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> But would you endure the humidity and mosquitos for that opportunity? LOL


​Kevin I would definitely do that,last time I did it was in the Philippines warm day 105* humidity felt the same.Nice haul I seen a post u did the other day about shrimp and I can not find it,

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> ​Kevin I would definitely do that,last time I did it was in the Philippines warm day 105* humidity felt the same.Nice haul I seen a post u did the other day about shrimp and I can not find it,
> 
> Richie


Oh? You mean the remoulade? Shrimp is the norm, but I have also had it with lump crab, lobster, river shrimps, acid cooked fish, even those Tiger shrimps, etc...... I don't care how big they get, I just don't care for tiger shrimps, they rate right up there on my list with brownies.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229289/shrimp-remoulade-foamheart

I am pretty mad right now, I cussed Dow Chemical all night last night! I had a Case (4 boxes) of freezer ziploc's, 9 bags out of a full case did NOT have holes in them. I have two Ice chest full of shrimp ready to freeze in the garage needing to be frozen. I had to make specail arangments to have one come and sit with my Pop so I could go out and process them too.. Only 9 stinking bags did not leak from the factory..... I was not a very nice person last night!


----------



## tropics (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you sir I will be reading this now.That does S** when ya get bags like that.

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Thank you sir I will be reading this now.That does S** when ya get bags like that.
> 
> Richie


I have a couple of dozen really beautiful jumbos I picked out to do something with, I was just too aggrivated to think about what yet. They are easily big enough to stuff.

Besides, see ya never know when the shrimp boat is comming in with your shrimps. It doesn't matter too much, except to cooking some fresh. I have two chickens one cureing and one brineing, a chuck roast and a tray of large thighs in the reefer. LOL I have been low of fresh shrimp for almost 6 months, you wait for fresh and the size and a good deal. It just all came together day before yesterday. These are some really pretty shrimp and good sized for what they were graded (sized). All reall clean shrimps.

Can ya tell no one goes to bed hungry around this place? LOL


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 22, 2015)

Foam ,you are my hero !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I love shrimp !!


----------



## bear55 (Jul 22, 2015)

Foamy, we here in south Mississippi are complaining at the lack of decent sized shrimp.  All the shrimp are small, and in fact shrimpers are staying at the dock. 

Richard


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Foam ,you are my hero !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too..... I am as bad as the guy in the Bubba Gump movie!


Bear55 said:


> Foamy, we here in south Mississippi are complaining at the lack of decent sized shrimp.  All the shrimp are small, and in fact shrimpers are staying at the dock.
> 
> Richard


These are a little small but.............. Thats a 1/2 tray btw.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jul 22, 2015






Thats some I saved with the heads on, better presentation, harder to freeze though......LOL

Oh, BTW got 'em all in the freezer and thinking now, I might need a good shower....LOL


----------



## mummel (Jul 23, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> But would you endure the humidity and mosquitos for that opportunity? LOL


----------



## jcollins (Jul 23, 2015)

Shadflies?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 23, 2015)

mummel said:


>



OH we have mosquitos that small but we usually never mention the little ones. Ducks Unlimited has a perment station set up to collect the ducks every year so the mosquitos don't rape 'em.


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice haul!! what was cost PP ?


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2015)

That is a load that is worse processing. Good eating for months to come.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

eman said:


> Nice haul!! what was cost PP ?


Funny you should ask. I pay for them but my Baby Sis gets them for me. Usually I don't ask cuase she normally gets a ice chest on me also. BUT..... seems each trip over the last few years the shrimps seem to be getting larger and larger in size....LOL

Well its two diffrent sizes and two diffrent amounts. But total averaged was approx. 6.00/lb. Those supposedly jumbos were of course what drove the price up.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

Disco said:


> That is a load that is worse processing. Good eating for months to come.
> 
> Disco


Its not too bad Mr. Disco..... you just pull the heads, put a handfull in a ziplock, fill with water, squeeze the air out gently so the tails don't poke holes in the bag. Then ya lay 'em flat and freeze them so afterwards they are easier to stack in the freezer.

I can laugh now, but it is also determined by if you have good ziploc's or they all come with holes in them....LOL BTW, I called them and they are sending me a check for the cost of those as well as a box of bags for me to enjoy. Its hard to stay mad with good customer service. I was even going to splurge and give 'em a piece of my mind, I can't spare it eaither, but she controlled and defused the situtation.


----------



## eman (Jul 24, 2015)

I have been having the same problem w/ zip loc brand bags .They all have a pin hole  leak at the bottom corners


----------



## foamheart (Jul 24, 2015)

eman said:


> I have been having the same problem w/ zip loc brand bags .They all have a pin hole  leak at the bottom corners


These were at the top at the zip line. I was so made...... and had I lost those shrimps they would have got more than a piece of my mind.

<Chuckles>

Once a nasty drunk (we've all met one), made me mad at an out-door party. A crayfish boil. I found out which was his car and filled his hubcaps with crawfish heads and put them back on. Ya know in a couple a weeks the paint was peeling off his rims...LOL

I heard he had a flat and left the car, called the service station, and picked it back up the next day. They actually made him park the car in the back lot at work. The boss didn't like the smell.....LOL  Never found where the smell was till the flat....ROFLMAO. It was great!

I am just a no account bastage when ya make me mad. I don't get even I get ahead.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice catch Kevin....   I'd stay up all night to process those beauties....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow Foam, that's gonna be some tasty meals !  Mmmm !  Good for your bud, enjoy !    [emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------

